# No More Negativity!



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yay :hs


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah man! I support you in this.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

cool! you should go for it! get excited, ignore all failures, focus on the good. Youre right life's too short :s


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:clap Good for you!!!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah cerberus!!.. good smart epiphany... i got your back


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Neutrality shall reign supreme!!! Don't fight it, you can't remain opinionated forever!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The Op sounded kind of negative in the first paragraph. Stop hating on the hate brah!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Attitude is what it takes to change a person.


----------



## Idiot (Apr 5, 2011)

HECK YEAH. Bumping this thread up.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love seeing people be more positive, I totally wish you the best of luck and give you my full support!


----------

